# forum avatar websites anyone?



## blanco613 (Feb 25, 2009)

i am mainly looking for funny but some cool ones wouldn't hurt. just tell me a link to a website with tons of avatars


----------



## blanco613 (Feb 28, 2009)

come on peple give me sumthing


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 1, 2009)

www.iconator.com


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 1, 2009)

best place is maby try MOBILE PHONE forums and look at animated or static wallpapers then crop or resize them to fit the avatar dimensions


----------



## blanco613 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Isaiah (Mar 2, 2009)

You know it doesn't hurt to make your own.


----------

